# Netbeans import/export



## Nametat (31. Jan 2014)

Moin Moin,

ich versuche schon die ganze Zeit eine .zip Datei, die ich vorher von einem anderen Rechner (auch netbeans 7.3.1) kopiert habe, bei mir zu importieren. Das ist halt dazu da, dass alle Versionen gleich sind und keiner verschiedene Farben hat. Jedoch klappt der Import nicht bzw übernimmt er die Formatierungen und Farben nicht.

Infos:
Windows 7
Netbeans 7.3.1


Kennt einer das Problem oder hat jemand eine Lösung dafür?


----------



## JavaMeister (1. Feb 2014)

Ich kenne das Problem nicht.

Meine Farben sind immer gleich.


----------



## Ma~ (1. Feb 2014)

Was ist das für eine Zip-Datei? Wenn du willst, dass dein Syntaxhighlighting in deinen Editoren auf verschiedenen PCs gleich ist, solltest du die Konfigurationsdatei kopieren.


----------

